# Is primobolan worth the price?



## jshel12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Keep in mind my goals and health.  I'm not looking to compete or blow up in the 260's.  I just turned 30 and already have slight proteinura so I want to watch my organs.  I blast(750) and cruise(200-300) on test E.  And throw in 300 mgs weekly of tren a few times a year.  Lately I've been seeing more questions or comments about primobolan than usual.  So now I'm interested and I've read arnold used the stuff and he didn't look half bad last time I checked.  It seems really expensive and it appears it has to be used at 600 mgs per week.  I was thinking about trying a cycle of 300 mgs test E and 600 mgs primo weekly for adding quality muscle but minimizing sides.  So I guess my question is "is primo at 600 mgs a week worth the cost or should I just stick with test and tren".  Also keep in mind I'm thinking long-term health here too.


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 8, 2013)

test and tren has my vote. Not big on Primo allot of pinning and to many fakes. I dont even trust sponsors that make it. Only Primo I would touch are in AMP's. SFY has some amps if you really want to get on Primo. Just allot of pinning. If I were to get on expensive shit I would find legit tren hex (parabolan)


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 8, 2013)

There is a lot of pinning but I really like it. I seem to respond very well to primo and Masteron. A couple sources around her have some Masteron e which is really very similar, more cost effective and can be dosed at 200 mg/ml. I usually go that route.


----------



## Quads (Feb 8, 2013)

Real primo is great!  But only if you run it around the 800mg range per week.  Some people claim they saw great results with 400mg weekly.  Which makes me suspect they were not really running legit primo.


----------



## pieguy (Feb 8, 2013)

It's all opinion really. Some people for example think EQ is amazing and some people think it's horse shit. Primo is so expensive though that it's extremely difficult to run it at doses that compare to other powerful anabolics. But it is relatively mild sides wise and you'll be adding quality LBM without the bloat.


----------



## mr.buffman (May 18, 2014)

Bump from the past lol anyone else have any thoughts on primo


----------



## booze (May 18, 2014)

Just run mast imo. Unless you've got money to burn.


----------



## first blood (May 25, 2014)

When you read the steroid profiles primo is compared to a weaker version of deca. When I read that I asked the question on another forum; if primo is that close to deca only weaker then why not just run deca which is usually cheaper (but often faked just as much).......

No one really answered me tho so I am basically asking the same here.

To answer my own question dont bother with primo, just use deca. lol!


----------



## bdad (May 27, 2014)

Npp but I'm unsure if I've ever even had legit primo.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2014)

Deca is nothing like primo. If price and genuine product was no issue why not blast the shit out of primo?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (May 27, 2014)

SFY is having a sale on Primo right now. If you want to give it a go check out the SFY subforum.
Primo is awesome.


----------



## heckler7 (May 27, 2014)

deca or tren. best bang for the buck, Enthenate will be less pinning I prefer that route cause I do alot of traveling


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (May 28, 2014)

if you like eq then primo is definitely your style.. it is slower steadier gains that typically stay longer then your aas.  The price is alot though I am on it now due  to a sale and I am very satisfied with the lean gains...  if you have the money go for it, but don't break the bank if you don't have toi just grab some eq and or tren and miracles will happen..


----------

